# More eggs!



## jackrat (Oct 12, 2010)

I knew knobs was ready to lay.She's dug test holes the past two days.So this evening,I tried the Terry K. hot water trick,and bingo!Within 5 minutes,she was digging.30 minutes later,she had laid 7 eggs.Got them cleaned up and labeled.







Then into the incubator with two other clutches.


----------



## moswen (Oct 12, 2010)

lucky [email protected]$&@&! how exciting to have so many babies!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 12, 2010)

I pick the egg in the top row, third egg over. 

Congrats, once again.


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 12, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> I pick the egg in the top row, third egg over.
> 
> Congrats, once again.



HA HA HA .... Jacqui..... 
DATS a good one! ..


CONGRADS JEFF~ ...Cant wait to see what " pops" 

JD~


----------



## jackrat (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody! It is exciting. I can't wait to see some babies! Thanks again,Nerd. Once more,your advice has been fruitful for me.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 13, 2010)

moswen said:


> lucky [email protected]$&@&! how exciting to have so many babies!


I feel lucky! Lots of eggs,but no babies yet.Keep your fingers crossed for me.lol


----------



## hali (Oct 13, 2010)

oww have everything crossed xxx


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 13, 2010)

hali said:


> oww have everything crossed xxx



and it sure is hard trying to type with our fingers crossed...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 14, 2010)

Another lucky guess Jeff!!! I'm just a beginner.......

What a Christmas present you're going to have this year.

Let's see if she lays again the week after Thanksgiving.. around the last few days in November, first week of December?

You'll probly hatch some like those she's created in the past - see how the nose patterns compare with Knobs'? -






NERD


----------



## HarleyK (Oct 14, 2010)

So what's the hot water trick??


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2010)

HarleyK said:


> So what's the hot water trick??


Completely flood the nest box with hot water before putting her in. Terry had told me about it. It worked like a charm.


----------

